# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Exceem

## 20022010

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds kinds af aan al last van exceem gehad, bij dermatoloog en allergoloog gelopen. De ene keer was het weer erger als een andere keer, ik heb ook op advies van dermatoloog diverse hormoon zalven gebruikt. Het gaat nu al een lange tijd goed, maar de laatste jaren merk ik wel dat de huid op mijn handen dunner is geworden, het ziet er ook erg droog en gerimpeld uit. Ik vindt het erg vervelend. Wat kan ik hier dan weer aan doen?

----------

